# Home birth and Natural parenting!



## Kassy

When i have children i will (hopefully) be having homebirths and be using cloth nappies, slings and teething necklaces, i will also be breastfeeding.
I was wondering how many of my fellow WTT's will be doing this?? I'd also love everybodies opinions about all of the above and the way they'd love to raise their babies.

:happydance:


----------



## Georgie90

hi hun!

I dont really know why but mine are the complete opposite! :rofl:

I want to;
:baby: go to the hospital to give birth
:baby: use disposables
:baby: bottle feed (formula)

However, i would 'sometimes' like to carry baby in a sling and have a couple of reuseables!

like i said, i cant really explain why!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Kassy

Lol, fair enough, everybodies different :thumbup:.

My mom was the same when she was raising me and my brother, i've never asked her why though.


----------



## Georgie90

how comes you want to do natural parenting hun?
xxx


----------



## silverbell

I hope to be doing almost the same as you, kassy, but as I work in the only hospital in my area I think I'll be having a hospital birth. Hoping to work there as long as I am able to - would be fab if I went into labour whilst working, as I just need to get the lift downstairs to Maternity!


----------



## Amygdala

I sort of lean that way but with exeptions. I will do anything I can to be able to breastfeed, I'll co-sleep and baby carry and I'm very much opposed to 'letting a baby cry' or imposing strict time tables on them. I'm a firm believer in 'you can't spoil a baby', I think young children need to know they can rely on you taking care of them. We also want to try cloth nappies but in the end will go with whatever works for us in the bum department. :D
I don't believe in teething necklaces, don't see how they would work. I'm also not a fan of home births. I think it's everyone's decision to make for themselves but it's not for me. I just would not want to live with the risk, even if it's minimal. You just cannot know 100% that nothing is going to go wrong and I personally would want to know that there are facilities to try EVERYTHING that can be done right nearby. Yeah, I know, I could still be taken in but I'd be too worried about traffic etc and circumstances that require a doctor and/or a second or third opinion now and not in 20 minutes. I know that a lot of homebirths go really well but the thought of it going wrong just scares me too much.
But overall I think I'm rather on the 'natural parenting' side of things. There'll be no tv while they're little but lots of time with mummy and daddy. There'll be fresh veg from the garden once they're old enough and reasoning rather than punishment where it is at all possible.
They are also going to grow up bilingually, just to complicate things further. :D


----------



## Amygdala

silverbell said:


> I hope to be doing almost the same as you, kassy, but as I work in the only hospital in my area I think I'll be having a hospital birth. Hoping to work there as long as I am able to - would be fab if I went into labour whilst working, as I just need to get the lift downstairs to Maternity!

Wow, that's handy! :rofl:


----------



## morri

hehe I would like to be breastfeeding, clothdiapering, and babywearing :D, as well as BLW :D


But I still want to give birth in the hospital tho. I hope I can have a natural birth as far as it goes, because I am only 5'4'' xD)
I also agree with the no TV. There will be no Tv until lo is at least 3 or 4 years old, and then only 15 min. Since i am German and oh is Southafrican I hope they grow up billingually as well :)


----------



## Amygdala

Georgie90 said:


> hi hun!
> 
> I dont really know why but mine are the complete opposite! :rofl:
> 
> I want to;
> :baby: go to the hospital to give birth
> :baby: use disposables
> :baby: bottle feed (formula)

I'm not judging or criticising you and I don't mean to start a whole breastfeeding discussion but do you mind me asking why you're planning to bottle feed? Do you have medical reasons or do you just not fancy the idea of breastfeeding. I'm really just curious, don't mean to preach or convert you. Just wondering what advantages you see in bottle feeding?


----------



## Kassy

Amygdala said:


> I sort of lean that way but with exeptions. I will do anything I can to be able to breastfeed, I'll co-sleep and baby carry and I'm very much opposed to 'letting a baby cry' or imposing strict time tables on them. I'm a firm believer in 'you can't spoil a baby', I think young children need to know they can rely on you taking care of them. We also want to try cloth nappies but in the end will go with whatever works for us in the bum department. :D
> I don't believe in teething necklaces, don't see how they would work. I'm also not a fan of home births. I think it's everyone's decision to make for themselves but it's not for me. I just would not want to live with the risk, even if it's minimal. You just cannot know 100% that nothing is going to go wrong and I personally would want to know that there are facilities to try EVERYTHING that can be done right nearby. Yeah, I know, I could still be taken in but I'd be too worried about traffic etc and circumstances that require a doctor and/or a second or third opinion now and not in 20 minutes. I know that a lot of homebirths go really well but the thought of it going wrong just scares me too much.
> But overall I think I'm rather on the 'natural parenting' side of things. There'll be no tv while they're little but lots of time with mummy and daddy. There'll be fresh veg from the garden once they're old enough and reasoning rather than punishment where it is at all possible.
> They are also going to grow up bilingually, just to complicate things further. :D

Some very good points there hun.

Having looked after a friends niece once apon a time i just remember how aggitated her bottom used to get in disposable nappies, she used to scream blue murder. DN are also incredibly bad for the enviroment, they don't rot properly and they release chemicals, these are my too main reasons.

Breastfeeding is the most beautiful, natural and loving thing a mother CAN give to her baby (i know some people have trouble producing milk like my friend), this milk contains essential antibodies and protects baby from some infections and some illnesses, as well as being good for digestion.

Slings are brilliant because mother and baby are so close and keep body contact at all times, i love this idea as it keeps baby warm, content and safe. I'd love to feel this close to my baby.


----------



## Kess

I am planning a homebirth, because 1) it's actually safer for normal pregnancies, and 2) I'd be uncomfortable and nervous at the hospital, which apparently makes things last longer and hurt more!

I'll do anything I can and seek out any help I need to breastfeed. My Mom is very proBFing, but she had to stop earlier than she wanted with both me and my sister since she has psoriasis and a patch on her nipple was getting very aggravated by the feeding. She ended up bleeding every time, so she stopped. But I know I'll have support there to continue. I ideally want to do extended BFing - I don't believe it's natural in our species to wean so darn early! And I'll also do BLW, since it seems logical to me.

I'd love to use reusables - I use reusable sanitary towels at the moment and they're MUCH MUCH comfier than disposables, and it makes an unpleasant time of the month more fun with funky colours and patterns. I get less period pains too.

We'll be babywearing and basically trying to follow "Continuum" parenting if anyone has read that book?

I'm not sure how the amber necklaces would work for teething pain, though, so I'm dubious about those.


----------



## morri

Actually over here all house rubbish is incinerated here , and the left over is what roads are build on. I just like the cloth nappies because they are better I think for a childrens bum and save money and look cute :) )


----------



## Georgie90

Amygdala said:


> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun!
> 
> I dont really know why but mine are the complete opposite! :rofl:
> 
> I want to;
> :baby: go to the hospital to give birth
> :baby: use disposables
> :baby: bottle feed (formula)
> 
> I'm not judging or criticising you and I don't mean to start a whole breastfeeding discussion but do you mind me asking why you're planning to bottle feed? Do you have medical reasons or do you just not fancy the idea of breastfeeding. I'm really just curious, don't mean to preach or convert you. Just wondering what advantages you see in bottle feeding?Click to expand...

its no problem hun!

to be totally honest, i could be converted...its mainly because, everyone in my family, and all my friends have bottle fed, so to me its the 'norm' so to speak.

A more personal opinion, is that i want Daddy and other family members to share the experiance of feeding with baby and with me, but that could change when babys here (and i dont want to upset anyone) 

I also have an ED anorexia, so i cant say how i will be when a babys here...i may feel that i eat a lot to help the baby etc, but because my disorder is so unreliable i cant say how i would feel, i would hate to not be able to provide healthy milk for my child so feel safer to forula feed, also theres less chance my ED would come up again as it tends to happen when theres a lot of pressure on me :hugs:

how comes your so against it? Im not going to argue it out! genuanly intrested!
xxxx


----------



## Kassy

Kess said:


> I am planning a homebirth, because 1) it's actually safer for normal pregnancies, and 2) I'd be uncomfortable and nervous at the hospital, which apparently makes things last longer and hurt more!
> 
> I'll do anything I can and seek out any help I need to breastfeed. My Mom is very proBFing, but she had to stop earlier than she wanted with both me and my sister since she has psoriasis and a patch on her nipple was getting very aggravated by the feeding. She ended up bleeding every time, so she stopped. But I know I'll have support there to continue. I ideally want to do extended BFing - I don't believe it's natural in our species to wean so darn early! And I'll also do BLW, since it seems logical to me.
> 
> I'd love to use reusables - I use reusable sanitary towels at the moment and they're MUCH MUCH comfier than disposables, and it makes an unpleasant time of the month more fun with funky colours and patterns. I get less period pains too.
> 
> We'll be babywearing and basically trying to follow "Continuum" parenting if anyone has read that book?
> 
> I'm not sure how the amber necklaces would work for teething pain, though, so I'm dubious about those.


I'm afraid of hospitals because everytime i've been it's because a family member has been really ill, i've seen cancer suffers and people laying there crying and moaning with pain. I suffer from anxiety anyway and know for a fact being somewhere other then home would stress out me and my baby making birthing more painful and difficult.


----------



## Blah11

Me :) I wish I used cloths with Amelie. Disposables are soooo expensive :growlmad:


----------



## Amygdala

I guess perceptions of breastfeeding can vary a lot. I'll be aiming for a year and thought that was pretty normal but the other day my mil, a midwife, told me that she breastfeed for a long time (=4months!) so I guess I'll fall into the extended breastfeeding category.

I think the argument about feeling uncomfortable at a hospital is a very good one. That's why I'll go for a compromise by using a midwife lead unit which is attached to a hospital though so has quick access to all facilities. You get a private room there with en suite facilities and lots of 'labour accessories' like a birth pool, gym ball etc. So I think I'll be quite comfortable there but I guess that differs from person to person. 
I have no doubt that a home birth that goes well is a wonderful thing. I just think that in the small number of cases where things go wrong they can get a lit more ugly at home. So overall, home birth may well be the better option. As in there's a slightly higher risk but with much more benefits. The thing is just that I don't want to take that axtra risk, because I couldn't live with myself if something did go wrong. But I guess it all depends on what your alternatives are, eg what your nearest hospital looks like etc.
Edit: If I was in your position Kassy I think I would go for a home birth too. No point in stressing yourself out even more. But maybe it would be a good idea to visit some hospitals and try to get yourself used to them just in case you have to go in? Maybe visit a friend on a mat ward or something?


----------



## Kess

Georgie90 said:


> A more personal opinion, is that i want Daddy and other family members to share the experiance of feeding with baby and with me, but that could change when babys here (and i dont want to upset anyone)

I feel the same about wanting OH to be able to bond over feeding, but I really want to breastfeed since it's best for baby and for bonding so I'm hoping to express so OH can give her a feed regularly too.


----------



## Blah11

Also, I do semi-cosleeping til 6 months then its into cot and own room but think me and OH will get a bigger bed for the next LO cos doubles arent big enough haha.

I didn't do home birth for my 1st cos I didnt know how my body would cope with pain of labour but I managed well on gas and air and a shot of diamorphine to help me sleep but I think I could manage without it and hopefully I wont have a back2back labour with my next baby. I'm going to do hypnobirthing too with my next labour :)


p.s. Its great you're all for slings but omg you have no idea how heavy a 6 month old baby is :shock:


----------



## morri

As soon the baby is 6 months old it is going to be carried by oh xD

I don't like the idea of homebirth because I don't like the idea of all the goo(blood, water..) getting out at home. I like to leave that at hospital. :rofl:


----------



## Amygdala

Georgie90 said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun!
> 
> I dont really know why but mine are the complete opposite! :rofl:
> 
> I want to;
> :baby: go to the hospital to give birth
> :baby: use disposables
> :baby: bottle feed (formula)
> 
> I'm not judging or criticising you and I don't mean to start a whole breastfeeding discussion but do you mind me asking why you're planning to bottle feed? Do you have medical reasons or do you just not fancy the idea of breastfeeding. I'm really just curious, don't mean to preach or convert you. Just wondering what advantages you see in bottle feeding?Click to expand...
> 
> its no problem hun!
> 
> to be totally honest, i could be converted...its mainly because, everyone in my family, and all my friends have bottle fed, so to me its the 'norm' so to speak.
> 
> A more personal opinion, is that i want Daddy and other family members to share the experiance of feeding with baby and with me, but that could change when babys here (and i dont want to upset anyone)
> 
> I also have an ED anorexia, so i cant say how i will be when a babys here...i may feel that i eat a lot to help the baby etc, but because my disorder is so unreliable i cant say how i would feel, i would hate to not be able to provide healthy milk for my child so feel safer to forula feed, also theres less chance my ED would come up again as it tends to happen when theres a lot of pressure on me :hugs:
> 
> how comes your so against it? Im not going to argue it out! genuanly intrested!
> xxxxClick to expand...

Just to clarify there: I'm not against bottle feeding at all! I'm just for breastfeeding. I think babies can grow up perfectly happy and healthy on formula. I just think breastfeeding gives both baby and you so many extra benefits. For starters there are lots of good things in breastmilk that help your babies immune system and general development. But it's also so much more convenient (sterilise bottle, heat water, mix formula, make sure it's not too hot vs take your boob out :D), cheaper and always on tab. It also helps you bond and mummy to heal and get back to her pre-baby body.
I can understand that you'd be worried about your anorexia though. I don't think there'd be anything to worry about nutrition wise (you could always top up with formula. If baby get confused and doesn't want the breast after a bottle there's also expressing). But if you think it's going to cause you too much stress then I think that's a good reason. I also understand the getting-daddy-involved argument although I think we can bond in other ways. But if you feel strongly about that then maybe expressing would be good? Not ver convenient but good for baby and can be monitored easily (in terms of amounts). If you're unsure about whether breastfeeding is for you you cod always read a really good book on it or find a breastfeeding association online and get more info there?


----------



## lozzy21

I will be hopefully having a home birth, i hate hospitals, they are where you go when you are ill and unless there are complications pregnancy is not an illness. I will be breastfeeding, i dont plan on saying i want to do it for x amount of time just what feels right but for hopefully for as long as possible. I want to use reusables because they are cheeper and are better for the enviroment. I will be using a sling as an alternative to a buggy (will still have a buggy) but will not be using attachment parenting. I will be weaning when my baby needs it wether its at 4 months or at 9. Baby will be in a cot by my bed untill atleast 6m.


----------



## Georgie90

Amygdala said:


> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun!
> 
> I dont really know why but mine are the complete opposite! :rofl:
> 
> I want to;
> :baby: go to the hospital to give birth
> :baby: use disposables
> :baby: bottle feed (formula)
> 
> I'm not judging or criticising you and I don't mean to start a whole breastfeeding discussion but do you mind me asking why you're planning to bottle feed? Do you have medical reasons or do you just not fancy the idea of breastfeeding. I'm really just curious, don't mean to preach or convert you. Just wondering what advantages you see in bottle feeding?Click to expand...
> 
> its no problem hun!
> 
> to be totally honest, i could be converted...its mainly because, everyone in my family, and all my friends have bottle fed, so to me its the 'norm' so to speak.
> 
> A more personal opinion, is that i want Daddy and other family members to share the experiance of feeding with baby and with me, but that could change when babys here (and i dont want to upset anyone)
> 
> I also have an ED anorexia, so i cant say how i will be when a babys here...i may feel that i eat a lot to help the baby etc, but because my disorder is so unreliable i cant say how i would feel, i would hate to not be able to provide healthy milk for my child so feel safer to forula feed, also theres less chance my ED would come up again as it tends to happen when theres a lot of pressure on me :hugs:
> 
> how comes your so against it? Im not going to argue it out! genuanly intrested!
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Just to clarify there: I'm not against bottle feeding at all! I'm just for breastfeeding. I think babies can grow up perfectly happy and healthy on formula. I just think breastfeeding gives both baby and you so many extra benefits. For starters there are lots of good things in breastmilk that help your babies immune system and general development. But it's also so much more convenient (sterilise bottle, heat water, mix formula, make sure it's not too hot vs take your boob out :D), cheaper and always on tab. It also helps you bond and mummy to heal and get back to her pre-baby body.
> I can understand that you'd be worried about your anorexia though. I don't think there'd be anything to worry about nutrition wise (you could always top up with formula. If baby get confused and doesn't want the breast after a bottle there's also expressing). But if you think it's going to cause you too much stress then I think that's a good reason. I also understand the getting-daddy-involved argument although I think we can bond in other ways. But if you feel strongly about that then maybe expressing would be good? Not ver convenient but good for baby and can be monitored easily (in terms of amounts). If you're unsure about whether breastfeeding is for you you cod always read a really good book on it or find a breastfeeding association online and get more info there?Click to expand...


when we TTC and i get preg i will talk more to OH about it an get more info as im pretty clueless, thats why i said its not ruled out completely, im just aware of what may happen (anorexiawise) and wouldnt want to jeapodise my health and happyness, and put my baby at risk of having a bad mum because im ill again!

I would probably find expressing ok, and that probably could be an option, but i would like to give OH the job of making up bottles from time to time :rofl:
no in all serioussness i think if i breastfed i would feel as if OH is missing out on bonding, and would liek to share that experiance with him...

I like the idea of baby carrying and cloth nappies tho!
x


----------



## Amygdala

Just wanted to add this in case anyone's interested: https://www.breastfeeding.nhs.uk/


----------



## morri

I hink the good ressources are also to find in the natural parenting are ^^


----------



## trumpetbum

I'm a bit of a crunchy mama. I don't look it though..I shave my legs :lol: I loved it, and I really see the difference in my youngest who was breastfed for two years (6m exclusively then with finger food etc), worn in a sling, coslept etc. She was born at home, had a wee cloth bum and nursing necklaces work really well in my experience. My niece who is 13months isn't breastfed but she loves playing with shiny chunky necklaces, it's much the same for a breastfed baby. Go for it if it suits you, I'll be doing it all again *hopefully this year* in much the same way. Any Q's don't hesitate, I had a wonderfully supportive internet group who no longer exist when I was expecting mine and it really helped me.


----------



## lozzy21

Georgie, the girls i know who have an ED have said breastfeeding was better for them because it helped them eat better because they knew they were responsible for feeding some one else.


I also want to breastfeed because when family come over and baby is getting passed from person to person (ie mil is hogging it) I can say i need to have baby back to feeding her.


----------



## Georgie90

Lozzy, I won&#8217;t know how it will affect me until baby&#8217;s here, it may well be the case that I will eat healthy for baby, but my ED tends to make me extremely selfish, I don&#8217;t want to end up begrudging the baby because its his/her fault that I have to eat iyswim?

Its very hard to explain, and to know how I&#8217;m going to feel&#8230;x

Also, i wnat baby to be enjoyed by everyone, it can be our time when family are not around, xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

Kess said:


> Georgie90 said:
> 
> 
> A more personal opinion, is that i want Daddy and other family members to share the experiance of feeding with baby and with me, but that could change when babys here (and i dont want to upset anyone)
> 
> I feel the same about wanting OH to be able to bond over feeding, but I really want to breastfeed since it's best for baby and for bonding so I'm hoping to express so OH can give her a feed regularly too.Click to expand...

Just throwing this in there because it's a common worry. My dh didn't feed my youngest at all, she only had a few expressed bottles from gran when babysat. What we did was plenty of skin to skin cuddles in the beginning with dad, and made sure that dh took plenty of turns to cuddle, bathe and rock the wee one after feeds. Bottlefeedings kinda overrated for daddy bonding imho, especially if baby prefers the breast. It's not difficult to bond without it. Both girls have a fantastic bond with grans and aunts/uncles who enjoyed both girls equally. They soon get over the idea of not being able to put a bottle in their mouth if they're able to indulge in lots of cuddles and play.


----------



## trumpetbum

Blah11 said:


> Also, I do semi-cosleeping til 6 months then its into cot and own room but think me and OH will get a bigger bed for the next LO cos doubles arent big enough haha.
> 
> I didn't do home birth for my 1st cos I didnt know how my body would cope with pain of labour but I managed well on gas and air and a shot of diamorphine to help me sleep but I think I could manage without it and hopefully I wont have a back2back labour with my next baby. I'm going to do hypnobirthing too with my next labour :)
> 
> 
> p.s. Its great you're all for slings but omg you have no idea how heavy a 6 month old baby is :shock:

My 6 month old was a heffalump, she was in her sling regularly until 18 m then occassionally until she was 3. The slings are designed to evenly distribute weight, and when you're using them regularly it just becomes second nature. I definitely couldn't have carried around my 6 month to three year old in my arms for long periods, but had no problem with the sling.


----------



## lozzy21

Georgie you dont know my MIL, i would never get baby back, Last time we was pissed she was saying some thing like she would look after our baby overnight from it beeing a week old and how i needed to bottle feed so she could do this. I told her she could take a run and jump.


----------



## Blah11

trumpetbum said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I do semi-cosleeping til 6 months then its into cot and own room but think me and OH will get a bigger bed for the next LO cos doubles arent big enough haha.
> 
> I didn't do home birth for my 1st cos I didnt know how my body would cope with pain of labour but I managed well on gas and air and a shot of diamorphine to help me sleep but I think I could manage without it and hopefully I wont have a back2back labour with my next baby. I'm going to do hypnobirthing too with my next labour :)
> 
> 
> p.s. Its great you're all for slings but omg you have no idea how heavy a 6 month old baby is :shock:
> 
> My 6 month old was a heffalump, she was in her sling regularly until 18 m then occassionally until she was 3. The slings are designed to evenly distribute weight, and when you're using them regularly it just becomes second nature. I definitely couldn't have carried around my 6 month to three year old in my arms for long periods, but had no problem with the sling.Click to expand...

See we're the opposite, I find it really hard going with Amelie in the sling but can carry her for ages :shrug: Weird!





+ I agree with the bonding comment.. my LO loves her daddy and he's never fed her or put her to bed. He does bath time with her everynight and gets up with her on a Saturday morning so I can have a longlie. He obv plays with her throughout the day too but those are his main 'alone' times with her :)


----------



## Gwizz

Im a mixture.. with Ben I wanted a hospital birth but I also wanted a water one too, however due to when my water broke etc I couldn't have that. Home birth scared me with my first baby because I wanted to be near a medical facility just in case summot was wrong with baby. I would consider it for my second but tbh will probably do the hospital again just for reassurance and help with the whole process.

As for BF, I did that successfully for 7 months and 2 days!, this was what I wanted to do although I wasn't hung up on doing it for years as for me it would have felt wierd attaching a toddler to my chest. I only stopped as ben needed more and I was exhausted, plus I was returning to work.

I went through the research of cloth nappies and do your own wipes but to me it seemed easier with disposables - touch wood I have only had 1 incident of nappy rash which lasted 4 days. I also think the manufacturing process of producing the new disposable nappies doesn't differ that much with the carbon outlay that producing disposables does, but obviously they take centuries to decay :(

I could not get on with the sling, it felt like I was breaking my back :(

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Next time I want a water birth but in a hospital

I will be using cloth nappies

I already used a sling with aidan but lie blahh said afetr a while they get soooo heavy

As for breastfeeding I tried it and found it really hard and the support I had was shit

But I will be trying again next time

But even though I didnt breastfeed me and aidan have one amazing bond. He is like my little shadow
xx


----------



## lozzy21

I just wonder what my OH says about reusables


----------



## trumpetbum

Blah11 said:


> trumpetbum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I do semi-cosleeping til 6 months then its into cot and own room but think me and OH will get a bigger bed for the next LO cos doubles arent big enough haha.
> 
> I didn't do home birth for my 1st cos I didnt know how my body would cope with pain of labour but I managed well on gas and air and a shot of diamorphine to help me sleep but I think I could manage without it and hopefully I wont have a back2back labour with my next baby. I'm going to do hypnobirthing too with my next labour :)
> 
> 
> p.s. Its great you're all for slings but omg you have no idea how heavy a 6 month old baby is :shock:
> 
> My 6 month old was a heffalump, she was in her sling regularly until 18 m then occassionally until she was 3. The slings are designed to evenly distribute weight, and when you're using them regularly it just becomes second nature. I definitely couldn't have carried around my 6 month to three year old in my arms for long periods, but had no problem with the sling.Click to expand...
> 
> See we're the opposite, I find it really hard going with Amelie in the sling but can carry her for ages :shrug: Weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + I agree with the bonding comment.. my LO loves her daddy and he's never fed her or put her to bed. He does bath time with her everynight and gets up with her on a Saturday morning so I can have a longlie. He obv plays with her throughout the day too but those are his main 'alone' times with her :)Click to expand...

Maybe the style of sling? Ita, there are so many special bonding moments to be had. :)


----------



## Booga

I would like to give birth in a hospital, though I would like for the majority of my parenting to be "natural". I.e. cloth diapers, carrying baby in a sling, breastfeeding, etc. Baby bottles and disposable diapers often have chemicals in them that are bad for baby, and bad for the environment, and the containers that baby formula comes in are no better. Besides, I think the bonding experience is much more powerful with breastfeeding and slings!


----------



## runnergrl

Personally, I want to give birth naturally but not at home or in a conventional hospital. I want to have my baby at a birthing center with a trained, licensed midwife who will have been with me throughout my pregnancy and knows what to expect. not just some doctor who happens to be on his shift when I go into labor. ( I know thats not how it always works, but I have heard horror stories)
I would love to use cloth diapers as my sister did this with her LO and had a service that picked up the dirty ones and delivered clean ones each week. It was expensive, but probably no more so than disposable ones. Of course I will probably have some disposables around when traveling and from friends and showers and such.

I am definitely Breastfeeding as long as I can and would Love to use a sling.. want to go more into detail, but have to run. the school bell just rang!


----------



## mummy3

Im wtt for my fourth, due to no af and im yet to get the birth and first few months I imagined before I had my kids. With my first it was just the done thing to go to hospital so I did:wacko: bad bad time with forceps and seizures, so safest place but not what I wanted.
With my second I was high risk so had to go to hosp, but had done some research this time and wanted a homebirth, was doing ok till 34:dohh: weeks with my bp so could have happened then preterm labour at 35 weeks actual birth was fast and natural tho and absolutely amazing.
My third was planned c section for placenta praevia, never ever again!

Now when I started out I had no idea what was involved in having a baby, so I went out to get supplies and picked up bottles, my mum looked at me and asked what I needed them for as I was adamant I was breastfeeding, and for the life of me I dont know why I picked them up, all I said was "dont babies need bottles":dohh:

I tried old fashioned terry nappies but they were a disaster, still trying to decide on alternatives. Dont know what BLW involves but 3 times in I know what they want when they want it!

I know im waffling,my littlest has a cold and ive been up all night! only meant to say I want to try a homebirth and that I love breastfeeding my kids, :flower:


----------



## plutosblue

I would love to have a homebirth.. however I think I will end up in the hospital incase of complications or something.. the whole idea of being home and something happens terrifies me!

I will be using cloth nappies with those little disposable sheets inside, since its better for the environment. I also would like to use a sling, since its a nice easy way to keep tabs on baby and keep house! :haha:

As for teething necklaces I don't think I will bother, it will be a dummy and some bongela for me! Haha 

I would prefer to breastfeed if I can, although I am not against bottle feeding at all I just like the conveniency of breast feeding, babies crying you just whip out the boob, but bottles need sterilising etc and I don't have the patience. 

Overall I would like to care for the environment but I'm all about convenience! :rofl:


----------



## L005

I will definately be giving birth in a hospital (whenever that day comes) but I think it is due to the fact that I am a labour and delivery nurse and I have seen everything that could go wrong...even though the true emergencies are not common. 
I also really want to breastfeed. It is so beneficial to both mom and baby!


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

So here's where I stand.. I've never dealt with cloth diapers so I have no clue where I truly stand on that..

I truly WANT to breastfeed, but I am concerned seen as how I have chemical depression, and it's part of my birth plan to start on Paxil again after giving birth.. if I knew I could get away with NOT taking the pills, I would be breast feeding without a doubt. I've seen the difference in babies who are breast fed and ones who are not. It's phenomenal!

I looked into home birth, and there's actually a local midwife who helps women with it, although it's heavily frowned upon for plus size ladies (which I am a plus size). I think I will decide on the home vs. hospital after I find out what kind of shape I'm in. The local hospital here has a women's only center that honestly is designed to be more like home than a hospital. They have tubs in the bathrooms for water births, the beds are queen sized so that OH can stay over nights in comfort, recliners, and the baby stays in the room if you so choose. They also offer where you give birth in whatever position you are most comfortable. You labor and deliver in the room you're given. They're gorgeous rooms! Here's a link!
https://www.aurorahealthcare.org/services/awp/birthing-center/labor-delivery.asp


----------



## cleckner04

I cosleep/bedshare, breastfeed exclusively, use cloth diapers, plan on doing BLW, use teething necklaces, tried babywearing but Emma refuses but loves being carried everywhere:dohh:, and I plan on doing extended rear-facing with her carseat. I'm a natural mommy all the way and plan on doing the same with my next. I honestly never thought I'd be this way. The view that you have of parenting, and than actually doing it are two completely different things. But no matter what, I never realized how absolutely amazing it would be. :cloud9::cloud9: I can't wait for the next one. 

I would have loved to have a homebirth type of labor but instead ended up with 25 hours of hard labor after being induced and it was horrific, I won't even go into details cause it will scare everyone off of having babies, and than I ended up having a C-section. :nope:


----------



## krwh

can i join? :) i'm not pregnant yet (hopefully soon) but i definitely would like to do everything as naturally as possible. i want to have a water birth, but i don't think it will be at home. our local hospital has a fantastic birthing pool (water jets in the pool and everything :))....my sister in law was in the process of having her little one in the birthing pool but her baby was swallowing meconium and as a result, she couldn't have the baby in the pool and had to be transferred to a different room to have the baby and i'm scared of that happening to me. so, just in case, i plan on having the baby in the birthing pool and if anything happens, at least i'm still in the hospital. plus, im just a water baby myself anyway, and i'd feel better being in a pool. i do want to take the cloth nappies ( i don't think i'm quite brave enough to have my baby go nappy-less), teething necklace, carrying my baby in a sling, and organic food route though. i wouldn't take it as far as making my baby a vegan or vegetarian though (i was both of those, at different points, for years, i'm not anymore) but i don't think its necessarily a bad idea. congratulations to you for planning your pregnancy though and baby dust to you when you decide to start trying!


----------



## littlevixen

Hi, I used cloth diapers for my daughter and also I breastfed for a yr. I gave birth in the hospital but all natural though coz when I got to the hospital I didn't have enough time to take epidural/etc coz my daughter was about to come out which she did as soon as they let me start pushing for 3-4 times. When I got to the hospital, I asked the nurse if I could get an epidural but the nurse said that no need coz she could see my daughter's head already.I had a very quick birth coming from a very petite preggy girl. Planning to use cloth diapers again for my 2nd one (planning to have a 2nd one soon). I also bedshare w/ my daughter eventhough she had a crib and a bassinet coz she sleeps more peaceful w/ me and I didn't have a problem w/ that so I'm planning to co-sleep with the next baby.


----------



## cupcake123

Wow this is a popular topic! I'm generally in favour of natural methods, but I think I am pretty flexible, so I will try whatever works best. I was bottle fed due to complications, and I had cloth nappies/ diapers. I don't know anyone who has had a natural/home birth, but out of those I know with young kids, about 70% have breastfed at least for the first few months.


----------



## Bmary83

I agree with cup cake about being flexible, would like to try the natural stuuf but realise it doesn't wrk for everyone, esp the cloth nappies thing. Really don't like thought of that. Wud reallt like to try brestfeeding tho, n not just for the supposed weight loss(dunno if thats really true.)


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Me me me!!! I really want to EC!


----------



## mummy_vic

I kind of fell into natural parenting methods, i certainly didn't start out with that mindset! The only thing I was really passionate about before DD1 was born was breastfeeding. I ended up BF her for 7months, DD2 was breastfed for 15 months. The next one will be BF too.

I switched to cloth nappies when DD1 was 9 months old after she appeared to have a reaction to disposables. She'd had really bad nappy rash for 2 to 3 months and nothing we did or any creams we had prescribed seemed to help. This was the last resort and I was dreading it tbh as I thought it would be too much hard work. I was really surprised by them, I loved them, you can some really pretty ones (check out Weenotions lol!). Needless to say DD2 has been in cloth since birth.

I had a homebirth with DD2 after not having a great labour with DD1. The thought never even occurred to me the first time around. I doubt i will be having a HB next time as I had a PPH and other complications after DD2 was born(nothing caused by HB, just one of those things). It' a shame as it was a fab experience but I think I'll feel more confident in hospital after all the complications last time. I also use slings with DD2 as it was easier to manage DD1 without a pushchair. Will be using slings again next time too, so much easier.

I've never tried co-sleeping, my OH just wasn't happy with the idea.

I think parenting is so much easier when you feel happy with what you are doing, I would go with what you want to do at the end of the day.


----------



## Pyrrhic

having one child already I have:

had a natural birth at a birthing centre
done BLW
done baby signing (but didnt keep it up)
BFed
used teething necklace
co-slept
used cloth nappies
still use our sling

So Im a pretty 'natural parent'. :lol:

next time I plan to do all of the above plus...

have a natural home water birth
keep the placenta
BF for longer than 6 months
baby wear only, no pram for the first few months
co-sleep for longer than 3 months.

I also plan to home school, and will hopefully plant a big veggie patch this coming spring. I cant see OH letting me have chickens yet :lol:


----------



## Kess

rafwife said:


> [snip] I also plan to home school [snip]

I would love to homeschool, I don't know anyone who had a positive school experience, but OH maintains that I won't have time (we have a small menagerie lol and he thinks the animals take up all my time) and that he doesn't want them to miss out on the objective viewpoint of a teacher keeping an eye on their progress. He has worries about socialising too. I've managed to get him to agree that we can go along to a homeschool meet if they'll allow us to meet the kids and talk to the parents about the diffciculties, and that we'll consider it in comparison to the local schools whn the time comes.


----------



## Pyrrhic

We're looking at flexi-schooling. So partly home taught, partly schooled with more emphasis on the home schooling while she is in primary school :)


----------



## shocker

Cloth diapers look cute but i doubt i'd have the patience for them tbh :shrug: I would breastfeed if i could but i wouldnt stick with it for a long time, i wouldnt co-sleep at all as im a heavy sleeper and would be too scared in case i rolled over onto them :blush: and definatly wouldnt have a homebirth i'd be too scared that something would go wrong, i dont find babywearing comfortable ive done it with my niece when she was small and it was really awkward to move around lol.Also i believe in letting the baby cry it out, babys need routine and ive seen the hell my sister went through with her first when she tried the whole letting the baby eat/sleep when they like, obviously at first thats fine but i think a more firm approach works better


----------



## Amygdala

I'm sorry but I completely disagree with letting a baby "cry it out". All that teaches them is that they can't rely on you meeting their needs. If you want a securely attached child that will grow into a balanced, happy adult, then the best thing you can do is be consistently responsive to your baby's needs. And that includes the need for comfort. I'm not sayin there shouldn't be any routine. You can have bedtimes and even feeding times (although I don't believe in those either) and still be there for your child. There is so much research that shows how important it is to be consistantly there for young infants and how damaging it can be if they learn that you aren't.


----------



## Samantha675

I am planning on a home birth VBAC. I tried to have a home birth with my first, but just didn't dilate, never did actually even with pitocin. 

We co-slept till about recently, BLW, still nursing and do cloth diapers. I also still wear Brenn when we go out. I love the Ergo.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Count me in on Natural Parenting! BF, AP, the works!


----------



## cleckner04

Amygdala said:


> I'm sorry but I completely disagree with letting a baby "cry it out". All that teaches them is that they can't rely on you meeting their needs. If you want a securely attached child that will grow into a balanced, happy adult, then the best thing you can do is be consistently responsive to your baby's needs. And that includes the need for comfort. I'm not sayin there shouldn't be any routine. You can have bedtimes and even feeding times (although I don't believe in those either) and still be there for your child. There is so much research that shows how important it is to be consistantly there for young infants and how damaging it can be if they learn that you aren't.

I very much agree with this. I could never in my heart allow my daughter to cry knowing that I can easily comfort her myself. I don't even understand where people think that is okay. They do it so they can get their baby to sleep on their own. So much pressure is put on these little babies to sleep a full night. When in all actuality, babies wake up at night. It's just what they do. Babies crying it out is just a parent letting their baby cry and cry until they realize mummy isn't going to meet their needs, and they give up and go to sleep. And slowly they won't even try crying anymore because they know their needs won't be met. :nope: It's horrible.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

^ Musta missed this. I can't stand people who let their kids "cry it out". How can you sit there and let this poor baby cry like that?


----------



## vermeil

*sneaks in* what's BLW? :)


----------



## cleckner04

vermeil said:


> *sneaks in* what's BLW? :)

Baby-Led Weaning. It is allowing your child to feed themselves from around 6 months and you give them finger foods instead of purees. They do it completely themselves and you let them learn on their own how to eat solids. I am in the middle of the BLW "bible" right now. :haha: Because Emma is going to start her weaning journey in a few weeks. Baby-Led Weaning by Gill Rapley if you are super interested. It is a good read for anyone considering it!! :thumbup:


----------



## tasha41

Sorry mine has turned out long :shy:

*This time* vs. _Next time:_

BIRTH-->

*Planned to have uneventful hospital birth with an epidural, however got induced after no contractions after my water broke, had the epi, had an emergency c-section *_*~ *I will definitely be having a planned c-section next time. Recovery is not a treat but with the complications I had last time and the birth experience I had, incl. back labour etc, I don't feel like taking the risk of history repeating itself if I attempt a VBAC. I'd like things to be as planned and comfortable as possible, and I did find the surgery comfortable rather than scary._

FEEDING-->

*Bottle fed formula on demand from day 1 ~* _Might try to breastfeed, undecided. Both have advantages, but I may stick with formula because it's what I know? I also worry that I will get sick as I did after I had Elyse and I'd get breastfeeding started and have to switch right away. I will definitely feed on demand again as I did with Elyse rather than adhering to once every 4 hour x oz per feed schedule the nurses want you on._

*Homemade purees & mainly finger foods from 6 months ~*_ May do BLW, but will depend on the baby obviously. Elyse was fabulous on finger foods from 6 months, but not every baby is, and if I think it would benefit to wean early next time, I will._

DIAPERING-->

*Disposables ~* _Would use disposables again. I've been lucky to have had zero leaks using Pampers brand and if it works why change it? Would entertain the idea of reusables but I am very lazy about laundry and that would be an issue.. plus I am squeamish about poo and wouldn't want to get poo on the cute diapers. lol_

OTHER-->

*Used a sling and a couple of other carriers plus had stroller ~* _Will definitely use a sling again, I think I want a BabyHawk next time too. Not sure what I will get for sure. I will totally babywear a lot more next time. It is so much more convenient than a stroller and it's bonus cuddle time! Elyse is too heavy for me though and I have chronic back pain and my carriers were uncomfortable so we stopped_


*Still cosleeping (in same room) but bedshared for better part of 9 months ~*_I will definitely keep next baby in my room for a few months, but I'm not sure about bedsharing. With Elyse it worked well as I wasn't sharing a bed with a partner and I didn't have her own room for her anyway... next baby I expect I will have my OH in bed with me and a nursery for baby_ 

*Started baby signing seriously at around 9 months *~ _I will start earlier and get my OH on board next time. Elyse enjoys it, and maybe she will be able to sign to the next baby! That would be neat!_

*Activities - swimming lessons, a couple of baby groups (total of 3 times, weren't for us)* ~ _Next time I will make more of an effort to find baby groups better suited to our needs. I want to also go to the library story time programs and I will do parent and tot swim lessons again_

*Used teething necklace *~ _will probably do next time too, I am very anti-teething gel, not because of choking risks, but every medicine I've given Elyse I've tried myself... the teething gel tastes awful and it's an unpleasant feeling in your mouth._ 

*Used homeopathic & non-medicinal remedies when able to* ~ _I have had a lot of success with homeopathic teething & flu remedies. I keep Motrin on hand at all times for fevers, vaccinations and severe teething pain. _

*Vaccinated on schedule ~*_ As it stands now, will continue to vaccinate next child on recommended schedule_


----------



## shocker

cleckner04 said:


> Amygdala said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I completely disagree with letting a baby "cry it out". All that teaches them is that they can't rely on you meeting their needs. If you want a securely attached child that will grow into a balanced, happy adult, then the best thing you can do is be consistently responsive to your baby's needs. And that includes the need for comfort. I'm not sayin there shouldn't be any routine. You can have bedtimes and even feeding times (although I don't believe in those either) and still be there for your child. There is so much research that shows how important it is to be consistantly there for young infants and how damaging it can be if they learn that you aren't.
> 
> I very much agree with this. I could never in my heart allow my daughter to cry knowing that I can easily comfort her myself. I don't even understand where people think that is okay. They do it so they can get their baby to sleep on their own. So much pressure is put on these little babies to sleep a full night. When in all actuality, babies wake up at night. It's just what they do. Babies crying it out is just a parent letting their baby cry and cry until they realize mummy isn't going to meet their needs, and they give up and go to sleep. And slowly they won't even try crying anymore because they know their needs won't be met. :nope: It's horrible.Click to expand...

I dont think thats very fair at all, children who cry it out have their needs met just as much as children who dont.My sister only turned to letting them cry it out aftr 10 months, before that she was walking the floor rocking her every single night for about 2 hours.When she tried to stop this and get her to fall asleep on her own obviously she didnt take to kindly to it.Its unrealistic to think you can keep it up for a long space of time, if you pick up a child every time they cry they learn that crying=attention and at what point do you draw the line? when their 2? 5? 8? It just doesnt work :shrug:


----------



## cleckner04

Shocker- You are very much entitled to your opinion hun. :hugs: Everyone else can parent the way they wish to. But I have done my research on the subject and have chosen the attachment style of parenting instead. It happened naturally and I do what feels natural to me. But what is natural to me might not be natural to someone else. :shrug: I, too, have family and even friends that have done the CIO method. They say it worked. That's all fine for them. It isn't fine for me. I find it to be cruel. That is just my opinion. If we all thought the same the world would be a boring place though and that is what is great about a good debate on subjects! 

https://drbenkim.com/articles-attachment-parenting.html

and I found this one while researching about nursing to sleep but it has a little about CIO.
https://www.kellymom.com/parenting/sleep/comfortnursing.html


There are many more articles against CIO. Just as there are many that are FOR it. I've read them all and made an informed decision that it isn't for me. :nope:


----------



## tasha41

Honestly with CIO and CC, it depends on each individual parent and child. I don't like to do it but I have done CC, sometimes you just have to. The needs are met, there's been plenty of cuddling, rocking, etc but bedtime is still carrying on forever and you're getting frustrated and going to be in tears yourself. 

Even if you put them in the crib and walk away for a couple of minutes to just breathe a bit, they'll cry a little bit and it will wear them out enough that when you return you can comfort them and sleep comes quickly. 

Parenting isn't black and white.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am a homebirth, natural & meds-free birth Mum *(ETA not freebirthing as it may appear I've typed)* - and I thought I would be au naturel e.g. BF'in, baby wearing, co-sleeping. 
In reality I am very different. I don't co-sleep as I wasnt sleeping well and sleep deprivation got to me, and she slept through really early so Moses basket next to my bed was just as good. I got far too sore to BF so changed to formula after a few weeks. 

I love my girl just as much as everyone else loves their children. CC CIO is hard going on both Mummy and baby, but just recently I have had to let her CIO a little at bedtime...she is tired, she just wants me to stay with her - and when her 7:30pm bedtime is dragging on until nearly 10pm I had to really really find it in me to let her cry. I tried pickin her up, pacing, pattin her, rocking her, even letting her sleep in our bed then transfer to cot...but it wasn't working. Now after a few weeks of CC she goes down much easier (although not perfectly every night). We have 'quiet time and cuddles' on my bed, then when she is sleepy (not asleep) I put her down. I would hate to think people would call me cruel for that! I don't think for one moment Aimee feels unloved/unsupported by her parents. She is 9 months and beginning to test boundaries, I know now she cries for attention at times because the moment I pick her up she giggles like HAHA I win Mummy ;)

Each to their own, but I thought I'd drop my opinion in the mixer :)


----------



## runnergrl

what is baby signing?


----------



## cleckner04

runnergrl said:


> what is baby signing?

Sign language. You start with basic words like 'milk' so they can let you know when they are hungry, etc. Babies can learn to sign well before they learn to speak. It's amazing because you can communicate with them earlier. I haven't tried it with Emma though. hehe.


----------



## cleckner04

I completely agree with Tasha when she says parenting isn't black and white.

What works for me may not work for someone else and that is fine. And even what works for me now, may not work with my next child. It's good to have different opinions. :thumbup:


----------



## JASMAK

I like this thread.  It shows how different we are, but that we all are going to be good momma's and do what is best for our own families. :)

I am going to breastfeed. I BF both my two old kids for 20mths and 19mths. So, that is probably considered "extended" in some areas, although it is quite the norm on the island here.

I am not going to use cloth diapers. I feel bad about this as I know it is good for the enviornment to use cloth, but, I am not. Sorry.

I am having a hospital birth.

I have co-slept with my previous two, but I am going to try not to this time, but we will see. The reason for this is only that I sleep better without baby in bed.

I will not be using a sling as I work for the police and we see many babies die (sorry, don't mean to scare) from the sling, but I do have a kangaroo pouch that my husband and I will use for walks. I use a swing in the house. I am not much of a baby-wearer I must admit.

Great to see everyone's opinions.


----------



## Blah11

I don't like CIO for my child too but sometimes I wish I did. You can't really comment on something so personal until you have a baby and a. discover how heart wrenching it is to hear your baby cry and know you can make it stop by picking them up and b. when you're EXHAUSTED from being up 3+ times a night for a year.

;)



ETA -i'm a firm believer in that they'll sleep on their own when they're ready. You don't see any 10 year olds being rocked to sleep, do you?


----------



## cleckner04

JASMAK- Don't feel bad about using sposies. In ways they are all bad for the environment. Cloth too! With cloth we are using a lot more water and electricity to keep them clean. Which hurts the environment as well. :shrug: For me it was the cost factor that made me start using them. I plan on having several more kids so I figure it'll save me in the end.


----------



## Tacey

With baby number 1 I:

Had a water birth in hospital (unplanned!)
Had a natural 3rd stage of labour - so no injection to get placenta out and waited until the cord stopped pulsing before clamping.
Exclusively breastfeed, and intend to as long as she wants it.
Use cloth nappies and wipes
Co-sleep (unplanned - we had such a lovely cot!)
Just about to do BLW
Wear her as much as possible
Pick her up as soon as she cries
Planning to get a teething necklace if I can persuade DH!
Make my own lotions and potions for her skin

I'd like to do all this again for baby number 2, but with more confidence. I wish I'd known about all this earlier! I'd quite like a home birth, but I was so noisy the first time round that I think I'd never be able to face the neighbours again...

It's great to see the different thoughts people have on this subject.


----------



## JASMAK

cleckner04 said:


> JASMAK- Don't feel bad about using sposies. In ways they are all bad for the environment. Cloth too! With cloth we are using a lot more water and electricity to keep them clean. Which hurts the environment as well. :shrug: For me it was the cost factor that made me start using them. I plan on having several more kids so I figure it'll save me in the end.


I guess that is true, they are both not great for the environment. I do feel bad about it because it is sheer laziness on my part. I used cloth when I was a nanny and I was constantly changing wet clothing. Perhaps they were just a bad kind. But, yeah...I am doing the diposable thing. I am getting a sample from pampers I think...they are supposed to be better for the environment. I have some friends who don't use diapers...they hold their babies over the toilet. So, I am waaaaaay off compared to some.:dohh:


----------



## xsophiexleax

People are probably gonna hate me for this but I'll be bottle feeding (for medication reasons, otherwise I probably would breastfeed) and I'd be using disposables.
I wanna give birth in a hospital rather than at home, I'm all up for an epidural haha!
I'd like to try baby wearing, I wouldn't like to co-sleep though, I'd be too panicky thinking I'd roll over on baby or something! Plus I think that would be a hard habit to break later in life. I can see why the idea is really appealing though, must be a good way to bond :)


----------



## Amygdala

Why would anyone hate you for that?? You've got good reasons and are doing what's right for your family. No-one has a right to criticise you for that even if they are doing things differently. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I'm hoping for a home-hypno-ish-birth (CMWs are very pro-HB round here) because being in hosp would definitely make me tense up, try everything I can to BF for a year, definitely give reusables a go and wear baby rather than pushchair - JASMAK what's this about babies dying in slings mate?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Tulip said:


> I'm hoping for a home-hypno-ish-birth (CMWs are very pro-HB round here) because being in hosp would definitely make me tense up, try everything I can to BF for a year, definitely give reusables a go and wear baby rather than pushchair - JASMAK what's this about babies dying in slings mate?

I am so glad your CMWs are pro-homebirth. Mine weren't overly helpful...however that midwife that came to deliver Aimee was AMAZING! She was so so pro-homebirth. I landed on my feet with her! 
I have a stupidly bad fear of hospitals...so I wouldn't have relaxed there AT ALL. 
Good Luck getting your homebirth - You're half way there having great CMWs :thumbup:


----------



## beckyfletcher

I was hoping for homebirth with No2 ( had no1 in hospital) however No 2 as breach and ended up with section not sure what will happen when we go for No3 not sure if i will be allowed HB after section will be looking into it as i think a homebirth will suit me much more :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

OMG becky - you're cheating on me too!!! PMSL! 

(((HUGS))) hunni! 

I don't think NHS midwives support VBAC...however, I think there are ways around it! It has been done - some with independant MWs (but I enquired myself and they are expensive)

_You have had a previous caesarean section"
- You have a small risk - no more than 1 in 200 - that your scar might rupture. The effect of scar rupture can be devastating, and if it happened, you would need an emergency caesarean very quickly. On the other hand, a home birth probably maximises your chances of having a safe and intervention-free birth. Home birth may be right for you, but make sure your choice is informed - see the VBAC Pages. _

I just copied that off www.homebirth.org.uk for you hun!


----------



## beckyfletcher

thanks hunni xx


----------



## goddess25

Nice thread... i had lots of ideas like yourself before my Lo was born.. i had a midwife which is not really the done thing here in Canada, i had a hospital birth which was just as well since he was very stuck and i had to go to theatre, i had no pain relief during labour and into pushing until i went into theatre, i planned on breastfeeding and i had such a crap supply and no medication, herbals, pumping etc helped so i eventually had to give it up which was heartbreaking, i was a baby wearer for a long time and now LO is almost a year and very heavy i find i am doing it less and less and only do it for short periods now, in terms of diapers i wanted to do cloth diapering and i ended up doing a combination of the two and now i use disposables as his skin is much better with them.

Its funny how things work out.


----------



## tasha41

I think if I was having a vaginal delivery I would want a doula next time... my OH was useless as a birthing partner lol, he was scared to death!! And it wasn't overly comforting having my mother there with me... I didn't want her there really but I didn't want to kick her out when the nurse (who was fab and I really liked and was happy with) said "hey! you're a nurse stay and help out!" lol.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Doula's are FAB!!! Well, in my opinion :blush: I don't think I would've done half as well as I did without her! My hubby was great as it happens, but with him having a long term anxiety problem we hired her just incase he needed to get outta there! I had the best of both worlds, fab hubby and fab doula!! :D


----------



## lozzy21

Im in the middle of belinving in CC and CIO. If baby is fed, has a clean bum is not ill ect and mammy is busy then i dont see the problem in letting them cry for a bit. There are also occasions when baby has worked them self up into such a state the only thing you can do is let them come down on there own. 

OH on the other hand is usless with crying babys and would pick them up as soon as they wimperd.


----------



## xsophiexleax

Tulip said:


> I'm hoping for a home-hypno-ish-birth (CMWs are very pro-HB round here) because being in hosp would definitely make me tense up, try everything I can to BF for a year, definitely give reusables a go and wear baby rather than pushchair - JASMAK what's this about babies dying in slings mate?

I'm not sure if this is what she meant but i think it could be the risk if you fell over you could crush your baby - my mum was walking down the road and a woman with a baby in a sling was walking past her and fell over and if my mum hadn't caught her then she would have fell on the floor crushing her baby :cry:

Not sure if that's what jasmak meant but i'm just speaking from experience x


----------



## Sovereign

I'm just going to do what is right for my baby at the time as every baby is different and even though I myself may have my heart set on something if it doesn't 'agree' with the baby there's no point. I struggled and struggled with bf, relactated TWICE, but in the end FF. As soon as I stoped bf I had a happy baby who put on weight and didn't cry all the time. So next time i won't be making any decisions until LO is here and I can see what will work iykwim? x


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

I think she may be speaking of suffocation and the like.. I know this past summer at a music festival a mommy was BFing her baby in a sling and wound up suffocating him.. I'm sure it's rare.. the other possibility would be when baby is older and "wiggly" they tend to climb out. I imagine they could get pretty hurt. 

I'm for either way as long as baby is happy!


----------

